# GeekVape Aegis - Vendors ETA?



## ettiennedj (21/7/17)

Hi Guys,

Any vendors planning on stocking these by Vapecon?

Looks awesome (and no not the dudes goggles )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (21/7/17)

I'm some how drawn to this device as well. Just looks like something I want to need

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## NielJoubert (21/7/17)

3avape has it for ±*R890*, and if you order now (sounds like an infomercial), you get a free Goon RDA
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/buy-geekvape-aegis-mod-get-goon-rda-for-free.t40011/

Mod: http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-box-mod.html
+ free
RDA: http://www.3avape.com/528-custom-vapes-goon-rda-24mm.html

Shipping:

Singpost (Recommended, built-in batteries are allowed )-2~4 Weeks) ±*R120*
DHL Shipping (3-7 Days, can carry batteries and devices at the same time) ±*R362*


----------



## Bizkuit (21/7/17)

Would rather wait for a local vendor to stock it. To many of my international packages have been redistributed by our local postal services.


----------



## ettiennedj (21/7/17)

Might look at bringing a few in from another supplier ex China depending when they have stock. Only do DHL shipping myself if i plan on getting anything before xmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/7/17)

This does look like a great device, they will definitely be adorning the shelves at The Vape Guy. Availability is unclear at this point, so far it looks like Geekvape will be releasing these at the end of August.

The only downside to a device like this though is that there is no atomizer currently available that can stand up to the same sort of punishment. So if you're going to drop it in the bath, do a burnout over it with your bike or throw it at a crocodile then just make sure to remove the atty first

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/7/17)

We have ordered them and should have them by VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justink (22/7/17)

Surely geekvape Will bring some stock with to vapecon?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj (22/7/17)

Justink said:


> Surely geekvape Will bring some stock with to vapecon?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Now thats a good question

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ettiennedj (24/7/17)

Ordered a few , will create a thread under classifieds once i have an idea on ETA.


----------



## Baby Blue$ (1/8/17)

Thanks guys I have decided this is the mod to get at vapecon.


----------



## wikus (1/8/17)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-aegis-mod-by-geekvape


----------



## Sir Vape (2/8/17)

They are beauties 





https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-aegis-mod-by-geekvape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shaun (29/1/18)

Interested in one of these any one have stock?


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/18)

@Shaun see link below

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/variable-wattage-mods/products/aegis-100w-mod


----------

